# Power Supply Question



## CUrcracer (Jan 28, 2002)

I've seen people who have their power supply (Rivergate for example) set up so that they can plug multiple chargers/items up to it via bannana plugs. I went to Radio Shack today to see if I could find the parts to do this with my Rivergate 30amp, but didn't see what I thought I needed. Can anyone tell me where I can get the parts and what parts I need to accomplish this? 

I'm going to try to clarify what I'm talking about. I want to go from one positive and one negative output to 3-4 positive and negative output plugs. Hope this makes better sense. 

Thanks!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i made these awhile back... even sold a couple.
ill take pics when i get my camera back.. cant find my old thread.

1 pair of inputs.. and 2 pairs of outputs with a fuse and a light to show power. i even made some with on/off switch.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

this is not mine.. but a sample of something SIMILAR to what I made.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

RCMits said:
 

> this is not mine.. but a sample of something SIMILAR to what I made.


 I dont see anything ,i am really curious as how to make an on-off switch fpr my rivergate..


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

RCMits said:


> this is not mine.. but a sample of something SIMILAR to what I made.


hmm its working now.. weeeee!

i'd put a fuse on there.. its up to you, not REALLY needed.
i find all these things at my local electronics store. MUCH cheaper than RadioHack.

mits

or you can always just plug into this  and turn THIS off and on ahhaha..


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

I like it.I made something similar to that. I would like to know how to put a switch directly on the power supply to cut it off and on instead of plugging it in and out of the wall socket to tun it on and off.Any idea's?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

*ill take a pic of my astroflight*

oh but.. i was told that this may NOT be the smartest thing. to wire a switch inline on these power supplies... something about the power current bounces around too much. 
Simply inserting a switch between the Green and Ground is NOT recommended as it may cause a problem I was told. 

for the side.. here is a pic of my power distributor


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey can u make me one with 4 pos and 4 neg outlets and a switch and sell it to me


----------



## samgkd (Dec 30, 2003)

*DC Power Splitter*

MFJ has several nice 12vdc power splitters that can be attached to a power supply.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

David Washburn said:


> hey can u make me one with 4 pos and 4 neg outlets and a switch and sell it to me


id be most delighted to make you one.

whats the max amperage that you will be passing through it just outta curiosity.
I stopped putting on fuses, realized i dont need them as most power supplies will shut off automatically.

is that 4 pos/neg INCLUDING the input (on the side).

I hope the electronics store is open on Sunday.. if not.. ill do my best to hit up this week and I'll crank out one for you.

email me your specs directly. [email protected]


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Mista Washburn...

crude pic.. but like this?


----------



## mproy (Oct 9, 2003)

Rcmits - would you post pics of you wiring?

M.P.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey mits before u make that can i get u to send me an estimate and yes your pic is right


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I built one of those works great. I bought all the parts from radio shack. Parts are project box, light, and banana jacks. Wiring was all in-line and less than an hour. I did have trouble looking to the banana plugs had to search different radio shacks in the area.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

rcgen said:


> I built one of those works great. I bought all the parts from radio shack. Parts are project box, light, and banana jacks. Wiring was all in-line and less than an hour. I did have trouble looking to the banana plugs had to search different radio shacks in the area.


pretty much same thing as me.. 

i dont use radio shack. .a bit costly.
now if work can let me go early one of these days.. i can get to my electronics shop.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

David Washburn said:


> hey can u make me one with 4 pos and 4 neg outlets and a switch and sell it to me


i got the part... will build it this weekend when i have some time and work isnt overwhelming my sleep deprivation.

ill email you when its done with pics.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

*done./*



David Washburn said:


> hey can u make me one with 4 pos and 4 neg outlets and a switch and sell it to me


david

hey im finished with your request. i will mail it out tuesday. can you email me or private message (PM) your name and address. i will send you pics.

edit:
well cant send w/o your info.. so will wait.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

well.. here is my finished product. not all that.. but simple and well.. i like it  hahaha.. anyway... David.. you'll get it in a couple of days. USPS is slow.


FYI, Saratoga Products makes one.. that uses Anderson Power Poles. If you look up on ebay, for Anderson Power Poles, and/or a company called HAMSTOP, you'll see. Same idea, but for bigger power applications.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

In a couple weeks, I'll have a new power supply + distribution project im working on. I'll post it once im done.


----------

